# Fat Ferret



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

We took on 2 rescue ferrets back in the summer when we lost our old boys.  Although we've had ferrets for around 7 years now, we are not experts. The first 2 were given to us, and when we lost the first one, we got Ray and Oscar as company for our remaining ferret, but sadly lost him a few weeks later.  Anyway, Ray was very skinny when we first met him at the rescue, he'd had quite a lot of vet treatment, and was given a clean bill of health when we collected him and Oscar.  Both did very well over the summer, Oscar "blew" his coat, which was apparently caused by him suddenly living outside and the amount of daylight hours he was getting.  They were kept in hutches in a shed previously with little natural light.  His new coat grew through beautifully, and he is now a lovely blonde colour with greyish legs and tail, full of life, and nice and sleek.  Ray put on weight nicely, but he is now really fat.  He looks like a football almost.  He is healthy, full of life, runs around like a mad thing indoors (can't go in garden at the moment as it is so wet and muddy), but fat! Will this harm him, or cause him major problems? I know we can't reduce food, as they need to eat often, plus then it wouldn't be fair to Oscar.  Any advice please?


----------



## twiggy2 (4 January 2014)

ferrets can put on huge amounts of weight in the winter, there is not much you can do other than feed a natural diet as much as possible.

we went and picked up another one from the local rescue yesterday as we had got down to just having the one again, our original oneis always very rotund in the winter and slims right down in the summer


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

Thankyou.  Am used to them fattening up in winter, as Mark and Spencer did every year, and Oscar has a bit, but never seen one as fat as Ray.  (Maybe he looks fatter than he really is as he was so skinny when we got him).

They have ferret kibble, but also have a diet of eggs, chicks, raw chicken.  Clodagh on here has said I can have some of cockerels when she has to cull them, and any rabbit her OH shoots.  Is this a good diet?  We really are quite novicey as I've said and learnt as we went along.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 January 2014)

if you can stop the raw eggs as they are highly nutritious it may help, are you able to feed raw meat every day? if so then stop the kibble too and just feed a natural diet of raw meat-I struggle to do that but it is best for them.

if you get the cockerals and rabbits just gut them and chop them into quarters or eighths then feed like that as they have to work to get them meat off the bone. my cousin use to freeze the rabbits whole and just cut of a slice when needed with a hacksaw and leave it to defrost before putting it in, he said it saved a lot of waste-I need a freezer before I am able to feed more raw food


----------



## twiggy2 (4 January 2014)

Wendy Brett Essex Ferret Rescue has lots of pheasants (shot dead) at the mo that she just wants a donation for, she also has lots of ferrets needing homes


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

They don't have eggs every day, but can cut them out altogether.  Have a freezer, so the raw meat won't be a problem, and have just emailed Clodagh about the rabbits and cockerels.

Didn't really think about the kibble, just feed it so they've always got something to nibble on, overnight or during the day when we are at work.  Will try and cut that down as well.  Was just worried as we believed they needed food as and when they wanted it, and the raw food is gone pretty quickly.


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

We got them from Wendy! Will give her a call Monday. Her stocks were running low when we picked up these 2, although we bought loads of chicks from her.

OH is in the process of building a massive new home for the ferrets, and the plan is, when it is finished, we are going back to her for a couple more.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 January 2014)

I would love a bigger enclosure for ours, Wendy' is great in that you can let them out of enclosures but are still under cover with you


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

That's how we picked Ray and Oscar.  When I called Wendy, she said that some ferrets that have only ever been with one partner, don't always take to a new friend.  We took Mark along and let him sniff around before introducing him to new friends.  We only planned on getting one new friend for him, but Ray and Oscar were a pair, and the 3 of them got on so well.  Here's a pic of the day we brought them home.





Mark is the one laying on top, who we sadly lost a few weeks later.  Ray is the polecat fatty, and Oscar is a totally different colour now.  Must get some new pics and post them.


----------



## PingPongPony (12 January 2014)

I've always been told that they need to have access to food as and when they want it. Their digestive tract is very short and their metabolism fast, so i'd personally leave the kibble as it is. 
My boy puts on enormous amounts of weight in winter, he somewhat resembles a small badger, size wise and the way he walks around  But having just been for a check up and vaccinations at vets and being told they are both fine weight wise for winter, and also having been to ferrety butlins for 2 weeks and again being told by an experienced ferret person whos known my two for years that they're ok, i've stopped worrying and just letting them put on and drop off the weight as they wish. They get a raw/cooked meat or raw eggs in the evenings, and unlimited kibble throughout the day. 
Here's what my boy is like now weight wise:


----------

